# going to try building striper plug



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Plug building is new to me as I have never tried it.Going to try to make a stick bait about 3 1/2-4 oz. for using in the river.Have oak,walnut popular,cedar and maple to work with.Plan on using two pieces to start with ,making grove to run wire threw and holes for weights,gluing with water soluble glue until it is shaped then soak apart and add wire weight and lip then put back together with waterproof glue for finishing.Any helpful ideas would be appreciated.
Jake


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jake I don't think you have to glue the pieces together the first time. I have learned from Rowhunter that you can hold the two pieces together with dowels. If you make them firm but not too tight I found you can shape the blank without any shifting of the pieces. It works great.

The weighting, I have done the weighting after I have glued the whole assembly together by drilling up into the belly area. I know that you can weight inside the center of the body and put the two halves together. Rowhunter has some neat pics of this.

The lip assembly, It is tricky putting everything together but the dowels do help alot. This pic had the nose line tie but you can carve out the path to the lip slot angle you choose. Here is a pic of rough blank assembly. 

Good luck!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.The dowels are a good idea.Going to pick a piece of wood today and get started,probably cedar.
Jake


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can also try two-sided tape...you will be amazed how strong it is and the two pieces of wood will not slip...however, it is very difficult to split the halves when you are ready to go to the next step, so you may want to leave a small area slightly unfinished as a location to drive a wedge into the halves. I have also used two-sided tape to apply patterns for shaping, etc..


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

just make sure you secure the hooks well. Those stripers can pull!


----------

